# Bearded dragon got a home makeover!



## TechnoCheese (Apr 14, 2018)

Hey, guys!
I decided to try out eco earth because Pancake is always trying to burrow, and since coco coir is completely plant matter, I’m betting that impaction is very unlikely. Humidity is only up to 40%, and I’ve got it nice and packed down!



Anyone think I should change anything?


----------



## wellington (Apr 14, 2018)

Looks nice. Can't think of anything else.
Have you ever used the Excavator clay substrate? You mix with water, form and let harden. I really like it so far. I use it for my bearded and Uro. You can form caves and ledges out of it. I built each a cave. My Uro has dug away at his that it's almost topless and my bearded only used his the first week. I may have made it too small. But they can dig in the stuff themselves too. It's not cheap but fun to work with and more realistic. Anything else I used, coir included, just too messy.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 14, 2018)

wellington said:


> Looks nice. Can't think of anything else.
> Have you ever used the Excavator clay substrate? You mix with water, form and let harden. I really like it so far. I use it for my bearded and Uro. You can form caves and ledges out of it. I built each a cave. My Uro has dug away at his that it's almost topless and my bearded only used his the first week. I may have made it too small. But they can dig in the stuff themselves too. It's not cheap but fun to work with and more realistic. Anything else I used, coir included, just too messy.



I have actually used excavator clay with my Sulcata, just as a little mountain thing! In my experience, it was super crumbly, and got infested with moths the first time I used it, lol. I also feel like it might be a bit unsanitary, because it’s not movable? I dunno, I’ve just had a not-so-great experience with it, lol.
Thank you!


----------



## wellington (Apr 14, 2018)

Geez I hope I don't get the moths. I have enough problems with the peat moss and flies.
This is my first go around with the stuff. Haven't been using it long, so haven't run into any negative yet, except it's not as sturdy as I thought with the one cave crumbling.


----------

